

Ask HN: I am going to build a Web App. I need specifics. - mntwiddler

I am going to build a very simple web app that allows people to post a picture and a description.  I am going to be working with an overseas programmer. Why am I doing this? Because I can and I want to learn this process.  I have wireframed the entire website (as I see it so far).  I have some specific questions.<p>1.  When someone creates an account how do I keep track of all of that information? Obviously it goes in to a database but is there a program that allows me to access that information.  Should I hook it up with something like mailchimp?<p>2.  Should I use github and Heroku?<p>3.  I want to add in sharing (Facebook, Twitter, email).  Is this hard?  Should I build this in later?<p>Also I would be willing to pay an experienced programmer&#x2F;engineer to help walk me through this process.<p>And spare the lectures about how this is a bad idea cause I know they are a coming ha.  I am doing this to learn the process and if anything comes of it then that is a bonus.
======
akbar501
First, kudos on your dedication to learning the process. I still remember the
first time someone showed me a mature development process.

1\. When someone creates an account how do I keep track of all of that
information? Obviously it goes in to a database but is there a program that
allows me to access that information. Should I hook it up with something like
mailchimp?

a.) Yes, the accounts/users information will be stored in a database. b.) You
should have an Admin UI to view/edit the accounts information. c.) Passwords
should be encrypted. d.) onCreate() of an account you can have an email
notification sent to you. This is optional.

2\. Should I use github and Heroku?

a.) Yes, use GitHub or one of the SVN hosts to store the code. Emailing a zip
file is way to difficult to manage.

b.) Hosting: Heroku is an option. I've never used them, but you can pick any
host that works for you. I'm going to guess that installing/configuration
servers is not your thing, so a full stack solution may be ideal in your
sitution.

3\. I want to add in sharing (Facebook, Twitter, email). Is this hard? Should
I build this in later?

a.) Depends on the platform, but I think most have multiple libraries for
calling the various social media APIs.

------
mntwiddler
Maybe there is somewhere else I could direct this question?

